# too many initial warnings?



## maximus_koncept7 (10 Jan 2007)

how much do the number of initial warnings on BMQ affect my future career as a reservist non-combat officer? on BMQ i got 6 initial warnings already...missing a spot in shaving, forgetting to change for inspection, forgetting my rifle, and failing my weapons handling test the first time...i know this sounds pretty bad but i gave it my best shot...

my course is finishing in a week, so far i've signed a few warnings...do i have anything to worry about?

thanks


----------



## Big Foot (10 Jan 2007)

Those warnings do not follow you off course. Unless you somehow managed to get yourself charged, you have nothing to really worry about.


----------



## Franko (10 Jan 2007)

Warnings are a way for the leadership on your course to get _your attention_ to your failings and to get you to realise that you must....

*SORT YOURSELF OUT!*

These failings may be small and seem inocent enough...but forgetting your pers weapon?

Try that in theater.

Regards


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (10 Jan 2007)

Different instructors are different,  my experience is that 6 months after graduating BMQ your file is wiped clean.   If you get a verbal warning for not shaving after BMQ it stays on your file for a year, unless something else comes up then it stays for another year, or until your CO decides to wipe it.  (I've never seen the latter happen)

I'm only 98% sure on the exact numbers though.  But remember that little class you took in bmq,  they'll put you on C&P then march you in front of people before they punt you.  And,  not to sound silly,  but no one looking at your file will think "oh dear this guy got a warning in BMQ because the instructor wanted to stress him out, 5 years ago, I better not promote him"  BMQ is a game,  they're stressing you to see how you'll react/train you to react.  

Are the warnings  for the same thing or different things?  Forgetting your weapon is huge. But you seem to still be on the course and if the worst you've done is a initial warning, unless I'm seriously misinformed,  you're still in the clear.  

Not to be picky,  but you're an officer and you're on BMQ?  (Not BOTC?)  I thought that they'd explain the warning system in the first week and then test it on the general military knowledge test...   

In any event,  I wish you the best of luck ... Sir


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jan 2007)

Zell_Dietrich said:
			
		

> Different instructors are different,  my experience is that 6 months after graduating BMQ your file is wiped clean.   If you get a verbal warning for not shaving after BMQ it stays on your file for a year, unless something else comes up then it stays for another year, or until your CO decides to wipe it.  (I've never seen the latter happen)



The original poster was not talking about Verbal warning, recorded warning or C&P...he talking about what is commonly called "red chits"....they dont follow you after the course.....full stop. If you dont know what you are talking about.....put the keyboard down.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (10 Jan 2007)

maximus_koncept7 said:
			
		

> Hey guys I was enlisted as a reserves log officer in Vancouver this summer as a officer cadet, i finished my bmq and am awaiting for my BOTP and CAP @ gagetown for the summer...



I'm sorry,  I thought you were worried about getting punted from your course.  I honestly believe that you have nothing to worry about.  Don't you have to do BOTC II before CAP? I know that BMQ can substitute for BOTC I ... oh well off topic.

Good luck in Gagetown Sir


----------



## maximus_koncept7 (10 Jan 2007)

here in Vancouver reserve officers do bmq with the troops and then botp with cap in gagetown...the time i forgot my c7 was the first day i ever touched it, i took it to sleep and the same night there was a mock fire alarm...never forgot it since...the main thing i'm worried about is would all these initial warnings (a sheet of paper saying this officer cadet had forgot to shave, he must maintain hygeine by shaving) which i signed affect me after the course? would my chain of command back at my regiment be seriously disappointed seeing my course report?

otherwise i take there are no consequences?


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jan 2007)

maximus_koncept7 said:
			
		

> here in Vancouver reserve officers do bmq with the troops and then botp with cap in gagetown...the time i forgot my c7 was the first day i ever touched it, i took it to sleep and the same night there was a mock fire alarm...never forgot it since...the main thing i'm worried about is would all these initial warnings (a sheet of paper saying this officer cadet had forgot to shave, he must maintain hygeine by shaving) which i signed affect me after the course? would my chain of command back at my regiment be seriously disappointed seeing my course report?
> 
> otherwise i take there are no consequences?



Ignore Zell as he is talking out of his hat.

Those wanings ( aka red chits) do not follow you after course. Only your course report does and those warnings are not specificaly mentioned on it. I wrote enough course reports to know.  Those warnings are designed to get your attention about your shortcomings and rectify them.  If they have not lead your course staff to put you on Verbal warning, Recorded warning or C&P............dont worry about it.  Fix the problem, dont do it after the course is over and move on.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (10 Jan 2007)

Yes, there are consequences. The main one being that you are not finished your course until you sign your course report and move on. Focus less on what you have done wrong and more on the fact that you have worked to correct your shortcomings. If something were going to come out and bite you in the a** then there is nothing you can do about it.

If you're only a short time away from finishing your BMQ, then stay the course and dont worry about the stuff you can't control.

HH Out.


----------



## maximus_koncept7 (10 Jan 2007)

thanks for the great info...just one more thing...can you explain whats the difference between verbal warning, recorded warning, and the "red chit"?

thanks again


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jan 2007)

maximus_koncept7 said:
			
		

> thanks for the great info...just one more thing...can you explain whats the difference between verbal warning, recorded warning, and the "red chit"?
> 
> thanks again



Red chits are internal to the course.  They are issued to record shortcomings and lead to getting the problem/ behaviour corrected on the course.  VW, RW and C&P are formal CF administrative steps which can lead to the release of a member, should the issue continue. yo can get these on course as well as throughout your career where red chits are school things.

( my best attempt at an explanation)


----------



## geo (10 Jan 2007)

Hmmm
Initial warnings is your instructor's way of getting your attention - they are verbal in nature and ... as is anything that is verbal, they will be forgiven once the course is over.

Recorded warnings are recorded, they go into your personal file.  It is the second to last chance to get your act together.  It stays in your file for your entire career and will be refered to in your annual PER.

Counselling & Probation  are recorded.  They go into your personal file.  It is the last chance to get your act together.  It stays in your file for your entire career and will be refered to in your annual PER.  If the transgression repeats itself at any time in the future...... bye, bye.

Now.... smarten up, pay attention to your instructors, ask questions & excell!


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Jan 2007)

In March 2006, the counselling system was revamped and now includes an Administrative Review process as per DAOD 5019-2.

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/DAOD/5019/2_e.asp

"Each CF member is responsible for maintaining professional standards of conduct and performance. When an incident, a special circumstance or a professional deficiency occurs that calls into question the viability of a CF member's continued service, an Administrative Review (AR) shall be initiated to ensure that the most appropriate career administrative action is applied.

Once an AR case file has been reviewed, the Approving Authority may take or direct administrative action, including:

retention without career restrictions; 
RW; 
C&P; 
re-course; 
retention with career restrictions; 
compulsory occupational transfer; and 
release or recommendation for release, as applicable.


----------



## maximus_koncept7 (10 Jan 2007)

sounds scary...so what i got:

which looks like this:
--------------------
bmq 0000


the candidate failed to maintain proper hygiene when he forgot to change uniform for inspection, this problem can be corrected by changing his uniform piror to inspection regularly


date                                     signed by course officer                signed by me
-----------------

i got marched into the course office, read it over, signed it, and got marched out with no more consequences

would this be a harmless chit? a verbal warning? or a recorded warning?

thanks again guys


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jan 2007)

As stated above. That's a red chit and won't follow you from course...........as has been stated before .....a couple of times. It's got nothing to do with Recordeds, C&P, etc. Finish your course and quit worrying about it. Locked.


----------

